# Research Paper on IBS. (I do have IBS but need others answers too)



## jcoder001 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello, My name is Jamie Coder, I am a medical Student at Harrison College- Formly known as Indiana Business college In Fort Wayne Indiana. I am doing a research paper on Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) for English. I myself have this, however, I need more experiences than my own for the paper, this paper isnt do for a while but it is a major part of my grade and am starting on it now. So if you could please help me out with this paper that will be awesome. You can email me at [email protected] or [email protected] or even post on this board. *** PLEASE NOTE IF YOU SEND OR POST ANY INFORMATION TO ME IN RESPONSE TO THIS MESSAGE YOU ACKNOWLEDGE YOU ARE VOLUNTARING TO ALLOW ME TO USE ANY OR ALL OF THE INFORMATION YOU HAVE SENT OR POSTED IN MY RESEARCH PAPER THAT IS STRICKLY FOR EDUCATIONAL PURPOSE.*** Please include this information for me.First Name, last intialcity and state or countrygenderage or age range (of 5 years) symptoms you have/hadtreatmenthow they diagnosised youother things that help you through daily life involving IBSArea of your Bowel that is effected if knownAge when DiagnosisOther medical problems? what are they? and if they are related or you/doctor believe they are.anything else you think i could use in my paper that you feel is important.*Name is only for my reference page*city/state/country is only for my reference pagePlease try to answer as much as possible. thank you so much for helping me.Jamie Coder


----------

